# Audyssey setup with Marantz SR7005



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Marantz SR7005 running a 7.2 setup. My L/R mains are Klipsch RF7-II's, 
RC-64 II Center Speaker, RS-62 II Surround Speaker's & CDT 5650-C rear's. I'm running two 12" subs.

I ran the Audyssey setup using all 8 reference points, and it set my speakers to the following.

L/R mains to large - Full Dynamic Range
Center - Small 60HZ
L/R surrounds - Small 60HZ
L/R rears - Small 90HZ
SUB - not sure, doesn't display. But I set the reciever to LFE 80Z

All Speakers were set to small originally, and after running Audyssey theses were the settings?

Is this correct?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

In case you didn't know, for the crossover points, the Audyssey takes the measurements and then the Marantz takes those measurements and decides how to set your speakers.

However your Marantz decided to set the speakers and crossovers, the easiest and most popular set up is to set all main/surround speakers to crossover to the sub at 80hz. Most here would probably tell you this is the only way any 5.1/7.1 should be set up. If you have the time and inclination, you can try different settings and find what sounds best to you. 

For the sub, I've heard the LFE channel can have signals as high as 120hz so that's what I would set for it's low pass crossover (in the AVR). Somewhere between 80hz-120hz is where sounds can be localized, so if your sub is behind or beside your seating, and you are hearing sounds coming from the sub, you could move the sub to the front, or lower the subs low pass crossover (in the AVR) to something lower until you can't localize the sound anymore.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Glen gave you great advice. Yes, Audyssey does not set the crossovers, the manufacture of the equipment decides that. As Glen eludes to, change your crossovers points up and also set your mains to small. You can do some experimentation on it to see what fits the bill best. Remember, your sub is best at producing the bass, so it's much better to remove it from the rest of your speakers. My setup did the same thing (actually set front L/R and Surrounds to large, my center to 60, and my heights/wides to 60). I reset mine as follows: Fronts to 60, center to 90, surrounds to 80, heights/wides to 80. This gave me the best blend for movies and music. The only thing you should not do is set a crossover lower than the one set by the AVR as Audyssey does not do corrections below that point. For your setup, do not lower the surrounds, leave them at 90. All others can be raised.

Have fun!


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I ended up playing around with things and changed my L/R mains back to small and set them at 60HZ

I upped the center and surrounds to 80HZ and left the rear surrounds at 90HZ

What I haven't done yet is change the LFE to 120HZ, it's still sitting at 80HZ.

I tried switching back and forth from Small to Large for the L/R mains to hear the difference and you can definitely hear the sound fill up when the mains are set to small.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Suggested is small, 80HZ for all crossovers (assuming your speakers play low enough), and the only correct setting for LFE is 120hz, according to Chris at Audyssey. in your case, you should leave your rears at 90hz.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

The LFE point of 120 htz is what you want, Unlike the other XOs for the 5 channels, which are full XOs that have slopes. The LFE setting is usually a brick wall for the LFE channel.


----------

